# Lavarropas Drean Blue 6.06 con Error 2



## Adrian994 (Sep 12, 2020)

Buenas colegas, tengo en reparación una placa de un lavarropas Drean Blue 6.06  que me arroja el Error 2 . Ya descarté presostato y electroválvulas. Lo raro es que apenas giro la perilla para seleccionar cualquier función ya me arroja el error 2, inclusive antes de presionar el botón de inicio del ciclo seleccionado con la perilla. Agradecería cualquier aporte, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## phavlo (Sep 12, 2020)

Comproba la presión del agua, si carga bien...
La bomba de desagote, siempre se llenan de suciedad o cosas chiquitas que quedan en los bolsillos de la ropa.
Que la manguera de descarga este al nivel correcto.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 13, 2020)

phavlo dijo:


> Comproba la presión del agua, si carga bien...
> La bomba de desagote, siempre se llenan de suciedad o cosas chiquitas que quedan en los bolsillos de la ropa.
> Que la manguera de descarga este al nivel correcto.


Hola colega, todo eso ya se descartó , tengo a la placa en el banco de pruebas, en lugar de las dos electroválvulas , resistencia de calentamiento y bomba de desagote tengo focos, además tengo conectado el bloqueapuertas y el motor para la prueba, en ningún momento envía señal a los periféricos , apenas muevo la perilla ya tira el error 2.


----------



## phavlo (Sep 13, 2020)

Solo al prenderlo ya tira el error ? Sin empezar el proceso ? 
Raro porque es un error en la carga o tiempo de carga. 
Eso me suena a un error en el micro, ya de programación no tengo idea.


----------

